# Ocean View on the Big Island?



## geekgirl512 (Sep 12, 2011)

Our next trip to Hawaii will be to the Big Island.  Not sure yet if it will be 2012 or 2013 but it's never too early to start planning!  That's half the fun of the trip 

My sense from reading reviews is that there aren't any resorts with guaranteed ocean views on the BI, but are some better than others?  We will probably be trading through RCI although I've been looking at HTSE also.  We've found that in Hawaii, we are on the go a lot because there is so much to see and do.  Because of that, we aren't looking for a resort experience so much as a basic condo with a great view.  We really liked Lawai Beach Resort on Kauai for that reason.

Also, are there big differences in weather during different times of the year, similar to the north/south contrasts of Kauai?  I am very interested in snorkeling and hiking as well as just seeing the island.

Thanks!
Geekgirl


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Sep 12, 2011)

I prefer the Kohola Coast area north of Kona. There are the Hilton resorts in the Waikoloa Beach area and shopping centers. We own at Paniolo Greens, up the hill, higher elevation and more rural. About 10 minutes from beautiful beaches and about 30 minutes to Waimea. We really like taking the coastal route to Havi and the inland route back. Paniolo has some views from some balconies, but it's not probably what you mean by "ocean view".
Liz


----------



## lily28 (Sep 12, 2011)

we stayed at wyndham mauna lau (?) last christmas and it had no ocean view.  My uncle who stayed at wyndham royal cliff the same week can see the ocean from his living room and balcony


----------



## neash (Sep 12, 2011)

lily28 said:


> we stayed at wyndham mauna lau (?) last christmas and it had no ocean view.  My uncle who stayed at wyndham royal cliff the same week can see the ocean from his living room and balcony



Some Kona Coast Resort units have an ocean view. Not sure exactly which.


----------



## Rancher (Sep 13, 2011)

*Hawaii*

All units at Lea Casa (RCI) of which there are only 5 I believe have ocean views.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 13, 2011)

Wyndham Royal Sea Cliff, as mentioned - some units have really nice ocean views, and if you request, they'll probably try to honor if available - they did for us. We chose this over Kona Hawaiian Village for view potential, and were glad we did.

Sea Village in Kona - never been there, but it's at the top of my list for next trip if available, sounds like basic condo w/great oceanfront view.

We do like Kona best of the timeshare locations, for a daily dip at the walk-in snorkeling beach. 

Liz Wolf-Spada is right - Paniolo Greens' ocean views aren't what you have in mind.  

Summer & early fall are hotter and more humid, but the ocean's a bit warmer.


----------



## slip (Sep 13, 2011)

We'll be in Kona in 4 weeks.  We're going to check out Sea Village while we're
there. Platinum Interchange has 2 weeks in inventory for 2012 right now.
They are both 1 bedrooms, one for 11-16 to 11-23 and the other one is for
12-14 to 12-21. No 2 bedrooms units availible right now.

Next time we go we're thinking of Sea Mountain by the black sand beach.
Closer to the volcano.


----------



## PClapham (Sep 14, 2011)

Kona Coast II certain buildings have ocean view- as owners we always can get those.  Rent from an owner.

anitak


----------



## Sandy VDH (Sep 16, 2011)

Laurie said:


> Liz Wolf-Spada is right - Paniolo Greens' ocean views aren't what you have in mind.



Biggest view of an ocean you will ever get, however its more like looking at the sky and watching planes go by view, then looking out (and hearing and smelling) actual water.  Heck from PG you can a good view of Maui.  Now some may really call that a view.


----------



## ronandjoan (Sep 25, 2011)

Laurie said:


> Wyndham Royal Sea Cliff, as mentioned - some units have really nice ocean views, and if you request, they'll probably try to honor if available - they did for us. We chose this over Kona Hawaiian Village for view potential, and were glad we did.
> 
> .


Royal Sea Cliff....we requested a view - and got it -- the PARKING LOT!!!  I had even kind of joked that we did not want the parking lot view....
What we also didn't like there is that when sitting at the pools, you can;t see the ocean because of the fencing...we did see some ocean view 1 Bd there and they had high screens on the sides of the balcony so it felt closed in...

Kona Hawiian Village has several rooms with ocean views, we love 28A.  we also had a beautiful ocean view at Mauna Loa


----------



## ronandjoan (Sep 25, 2011)

slip said:


> We'll be in Kona in 4 weeks.  We're going to check out Sea Village while we're
> there. Platinum Interchange has 2 weeks in inventory for 2012 right now.
> They are both 1 bedrooms, one for 11-16 to 11-23 and the other one is for
> 12-14 to 12-21. No 2 bedrooms units availible right now.
> ...



Jeff, we are staying 2 weeks at Sea Mountain, 11/18/11-12/2, yes, through Platinum, been there before, write me for pictures.


----------



## MuranoJo (Sep 26, 2011)

Liz Wolf-Spada said:


> I prefer the Kohola Coast area north of Kona. There are the Hilton resorts in the Waikoloa Beach area and shopping centers. We own at Paniolo Greens, up the hill, higher elevation and more rural. About 10 minutes from beautiful beaches and about 30 minutes to Waimea. We really like taking the coastal route to Havi and the inland route back. Paniolo has some views from some balconies, but it's not probably what you mean by "ocean view".
> Liz



After just returning from the Kohola Coast Waikoloa Beach area, I prefer the Kona area.  Saw the turn-off to Paniolo, but just didn't have time to go see it.


----------



## Luanne (Sep 26, 2011)

muranojo said:


> After just returning from the Kohola Coast Waikoloa Beach area, I prefer the Kona area.  Saw the turn-off to Paniolo, but just didn't have time to go see it.



I always say it's like comparing apples and oranges.  A perfect vacation in Hawaii for us is one week in Kona and one week in the Waikoloa resort are.


----------



## kwilson (Sep 26, 2011)

Laurie said:


> Wyndham Royal Sea Cliff, as mentioned - some units have really nice ocean views, and if you request, they'll probably try to honor if available - they did for us. We chose this over Kona Hawaiian Village for view potential, and were glad we did.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Laurie,
> ...


----------



## MuranoJo (Sep 26, 2011)

Luanne said:


> I always say it's like comparing apples and oranges.  A perfect vacation in Hawaii for us is one week in Kona and one week in the Waikoloa resort are.



I totally agree.    We've come to the conclusion the smaller, more modest resorts are our preference these days.


----------



## Egret1986 (Mar 19, 2012)

*I'm in the very early stages of planning a 2 week vacation in Hawaii next year*

Still haven't decided if it will be two islands or one.  Since the Big Island is so big, am considering two weeks there.  I dunno yet.  My next thought was two weeks in same resort or one week in Waikoloa and one week in Kona.




muranojo said:


> After just returning from the Kohola Coast Waikoloa Beach area, I prefer the Kona area.  Saw the turn-off to Paniolo, but just didn't have time to go see it.



Why did you find you prefer the Kona area over the Waikoloa Beach area?





Luanne said:


> I always say it's like comparing apples and oranges.  A perfect vacation in Hawaii for us is one week in Kona and one week in the Waikoloa resort are.



Why is it a perfect vacation in Hawaii with one week in each area for you?

Edit:  While reading other threads, I got your thoughts on the differences:

"One thing I want to add. To try and compare the "resorts" in Kona to the resorts in Waikoloa is like comparing apples and oranges. It's not even so much the quality of the resorts, but the whole environment. Waikoloa is a manufactured resort area. There are big hotels, some condos, a few (expensive) restaurants. There is a food court in the Queen's Shops, but honestly no place I'd want to eat. So, I find the dining choices somewhat limited. 

Kona is more of a funky little town. More restaurant choices, more things to do in that area. 

Our idea of the ideal vacation on the Big Island is to spend one week in each location as they both have their charms. Waikoloa is closer to two of the best beaches on the island, Hapuna and the beach at the Mauna Kea. Kona has Kahaluu, which is great for snorkling. Waikoloa is closer to Hawi and Waimea. Kona is closer to the southern end.

There is really no "better" choice between the two."


Thanks for any input.


----------



## SmithOp (Mar 20, 2012)

Ill take WKL. Too much VOG down in Kona to stay there, we like the wide open skies and stars at night.


----------



## Egret1986 (Mar 20, 2012)

*Gotta love wide open skies and stars at night*



SmithOp said:


> Ill take WKL. Too much VOG down in Kona to stay there, we like the wide open skies and stars at night.



That's definitely a consideration.  Thanks.


----------



## rifleman69 (Mar 20, 2012)

At Sea Village, if you do get one of the oceanfront rooms, be prepared as the lava rock radiates heat which will most likely come into your room at some point in the day.   Beautiful place but I think it does need a little a/c here and there (we were last there on honeymoon back in 2004 so things may have changed).

Great location too IMO.


----------



## scooter (Jun 27, 2012)

neash said:


> Some Kona Coast Resort units have an ocean view. Not sure exactly which.



Almost none of them. We are here now and had reserved an ocean view room, and frankly when we checked in we were grateful to have a golf course view. Most are parking lot/interior view.


----------



## lprstn (Jul 2, 2012)

We stayed in Royal Sea Cliff room 518 and had a wonderful view. We even booked that specific room for when we go next.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 2, 2012)

SmithOp said:


> Ill take WKL. Too much VOG down in Kona to stay there, we like the wide open skies and stars at night.



We've never had an issue with VOG and we've been going to the Big Island for years. Not to say that is everyone's experience.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 2, 2012)

ronandjoan said:


> we also had a beautiful ocean view at Mauna Loa




Joan, I think you stayed on the Holua side at Mauna Loa, right?  I don't think the Wyndham side has ocean views from their units.

Dave


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 2, 2012)

BMWguynw said:


> Joan, I think you stayed on the Holua side at Mauna Loa, right?  I don't think the Wyndham side has ocean views from their units.
> 
> Dave



I agree Dave. I don't know of any units in the Wyndham operation that have ocean view.  Still a nice place, and we've stayed there three or four times now.


----------



## ronandjoan (Jul 3, 2012)

Here is the view from the room we have gotten two years in a row now and hope to again this year - a Wyndham room




BMWguynw said:


> Joan, I think you stayed on the Holua side at Mauna Loa, right?  I don't think the Wyndham side has ocean views from their units.
> 
> Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 3, 2012)

ronandjoan said:


> Here is the view from the room we have gotten two years in a row now and hope to again this year - a Wndham room
> 
> http://www.shutterfly.com/share/shareout/view.sfly?fid=64337a61e592537826cd1d30d33b21f1



Hi Joan,

I can't see your picture, (Shutterfly won't show it to me), but I'd be very interested in knowing the unit number you stayed in.  I used to own at Mauna Loa Village, and I didn't know any units had ocean views except on the Holua side.

Dave


----------



## ronandjoan (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi Dave
I don;t know why I caN't get the photos posted on here - used to be able to from Shutterfly after Snapfish stopped working. Of course, we can send the albums if  someone sends their email address.

You can see the photos on our BLOG. (Yes, which I need to update).  There are pictures there of good ocean views  from

Kona Hawaiian Village
Sea Mountain
and
Mauna Loa

Here is the link to the Mauna Loa page.

http://ronandjoanjourney.blogspot.com/2011/12/back-to-kona.html

We'll be back to Issaquah Saturday night, we're in Illinois now.


----------



## ronandjoan (Jul 3, 2012)

ronandjoan said:


> You can see the photos on our BLOG. (Yes, which I need to update).  There are pictures there of good ocean views  from
> 
> Kona Hawaiian Village
> Sea Mountain
> ...



Well, I thought they were good views and now DH says they are barely views from Mauna Loa....Sea Mountain he agrees is fabulous...he also questions Wyndham Kona Hawaiian Resort - but we had ocean views in all but one of the times we've been there.  No , they are not ocean FRONT, but I still think a view is a view.  I'm happy!  I want at least that much of a view!

I believe the photos I have show views


----------

